# Adding mulch



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I just add the new mulch on top
If I need to add plants I push the mulch aside to get to the dirt
Then move mulch back around the new plants


----------



## Stillwerkin (Nov 24, 2008)

Old mulch will break down into nutrients, and is great for adding to heavy clay soil. 

I'm not sure about the various kinds(we have cedar), but pine-mulch might damage new plants as nothing grows around the base of pine trees.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've never used weed sheet anywhere
And I have a ton of gardens
I also use very little mulch
Once my gardens grow in weeds don't have a chance


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Where are you?



> I am adding 3" of new mulch to my landscape areas.


What material are you using? That's about right for pine straw, but getting deep for bark.



> but pine-mulch might damage new plants as nothing grows around the base of pine trees.


Not true. Many plants will grow under the filtered shade of pines whereas they will not under denser shade of trees such as oaks. Not to mention that the roots of oaks and others will suck the moisture away from ornamentals planted within their root zone. Also, I don't know what folks use in your area, but in the south, pine straw and pine nuggets are the mainstay of landscaping mulch.

I don't use fabric. Weeds will germinate in the mulch on top of the fabric, and if you try to cultivate later, the fabric gets in the way. At least in my experience.

Mulch is primarily for moisture and temperature control. Weed control is more of a by-product. I strongly recommend using a pre-emergent for weed control.


----------

